# Iturbe addio con la Roma, Watford vicino.



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo Sportmediaset, l'avventura di Iturbe con la Roma è arrivata al capolinea. Il giocatore argentino, che è stato pagato quasi 30 mln dalla Roma circa un anno e mezzo fa, è l'obiettivo primario del Watford di Pozzo. Il club inglese milita in Premier League e nei prossimi giorni potrebbe chiudere l'affare con i giallorossi.


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2015)

Li assieme ad Ibarbo. Ma come fate ad adorare Sabatini? Ma vi rendete conto di quanti soldi ha buttato via? Ibarbo, Iturbe e Dumbia da soli sono da licenziamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Li assieme ad Ibarbo. Ma come fate ad adorare Sabatini? Ma vi rendete conto di quanti soldi ha buttato via? Ibarbo, Iturbe e Dumbia da soli sono da licenziamento.



Si okay però Iturbe era quello che tutti volevano qui dentro una estate fa...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2015)

La sua dimensione.


----------



## DannySa (15 Dicembre 2015)

Va nel calcio che conta.
Pacco.


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2015)

Delusione tremenda, mi aspettavo moltissimo da lui.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sabatrucco


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2015)

I Pozzo sono dei geni.


----------



## Danielsan (16 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I Pozzo sono dei geni.



Non mi stupirei che nella prossima stagione possa fare un campionato alla "Alexis Sanchez" con conseguente impennata del cartellino.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Li assieme ad Ibarbo. Ma come fate ad adorare Sabatini? Ma vi rendete conto di quanti soldi ha buttato via? Ibarbo, Iturbe e Dumbia da soli sono da licenziamento.



ha preso anche naingolann manolas strootman salah, non è che ha portato solo scarsoni


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ha preso anche naingolann manolas strootman salah, non è che ha portato solo scarsoni



Si, ma la mia lista dei pacchi è stata breve, devo ricominciare? La lista di tutta quella serie di giocatori osceni presi nella gestione Luis Enrique? O di tutti quei ragazzini strapagati del sudamerica e non ne gioca mezzo? Questo in qualche anno ha buttato a mare centinaia di milioni di euro ad andar dietro ai suoi feticci sudamericani. Tutto per dire che Sabatini non è un genio!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, ma la mia lista dei pacchi è stata breve, devo ricominciare? La lista di tutta quella serie di giocatori osceni presi nella gestione Luis Enrique? O di tutti quei ragazzini strapagati del sudamerica e non ne gioca mezzo? Questo in qualche anno ha buttato a mare centinaia di milioni di euro ad andar dietro ai suoi feticci sudamericani. Tutto per dire che Sabatini non è un genio!!!



dodo José Angel piris destro gago, in effetti, però ha sbagliato andando a prendere giovani, e se ne è poi liberato, peggio se prendi un 30enne che guadagna 4 milioni l anno, ha portato anche lamela e Pjanic


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dodo José Angel piris destro gago, in effetti, però ha sbagliato andando a prendere giovani, e se ne è poi liberato, peggio se prendi un 30enne che guadagna 4 milioni l anno, ha portato anche lamela e Pjanic



Guarda, se arriva al Milan Sabatini mi metto le mani sui capelli, per carità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2015)

Pare che il giocatore non sia convinto, portiamolo a casa.

Con le stesse cifre sarebbe un'operazione fantastica.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pare che il giocatore non sia convinto, portiamolo a casa.
> 
> Con le stesse cifre sarebbe un'operazione fantastica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che fine che ha fatto.



Ma che ooh ha scritto:


>


Dumba è un feticista dei cessi. Pensa che è l'unico nel forum ad essere favorevole al ritorno di Boateng


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dumba è un feticista dei cessi. Pensa che è l'unico nel forum ad essere favorevole al ritorno di Boateng



Buono tutto eh, ma paragonare Iturbe a Boateng, per il ghanese è una questione irrazionale dai, ma Iturbe quando a Roma è stato messo in condizione di fare bene?

Uno dei miei pallini era anche Salah del Chelsea per dire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Buono tutto eh, ma paragonare Iturbe a Boateng, per il ghanese è una questione irrazionale dai, ma Iturbe quando a Roma è stato messo in condizione di fare bene?
> 
> Uno dei miei pallini era anche Salah del Chelsea per dire


No, figurati. Non sto paragonando Iturbe a Boateng: il tamarro non è nemmeno un calciatore e quindi tu resti il folle della situazione  su Iturbe si può discutere, però rimane un cesso e quindi tu ne sei un feticista


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, figurati. Non sto paragonando Iturbe a Boateng: il tamarro non è nemmeno un calciatore e quindi tu resti il folle della situazione  su Iturbe si può discutere, però rimane un cesso e quindi tu ne sei un feticista



Secondo me il Dumba soffre della sindrome del bastian contrario :

Boateng è oggettivamente finito > grande giocatore, è rimasto quello di Barca e Arsenal

Iturbe dopo l'hype sta deludendo praticamente tutti > no no, è forte, è colpa dell'ambiente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Dumba soffre della sindrome del bastian contrario :
> 
> Boateng è oggettivamente finito > grande giocatore, è rimasto quello di Barca e Arsenal
> 
> Iturbe dopo l'hype sta deludendo praticamente tutti > no no, è forte, è colpa dell'ambiente.


Pardon ma quello è [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pardon ma quello è [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION]



E se fosse la stessa persona ?



Ok, basta.


----------

